# Breakfast Creek Hotel



## sluggerdog (22/5/05)

Finally got around to seeing what all the fuss (steaks) was about at the breakfast creek hotel last night.

Anyway I noticed they have a Breakfast Creek hotel Premium Lager, just wondering if any other birssy boys have had this? If so I was interested to know what type of hops it was?

Very Floral in my opinion (from memory)

I couldn't recommend this beer or not as I had a few under my belt before trying so my taste bugs were shot..


----------



## blotto (22/5/05)

I was there on Friday night trying the steaks for the first time, (should have gone the medium then I wouldn't feel so guilty about having to kill the cow myself  ) but it was a nice steak. I tried the Off The Wood beer, this is xxxx still served from a wood barrel. Tasted like xxxx so I changed beers but will have to try the House beer next time.


----------



## sluggerdog (22/5/05)

yeah I too tried the beer off the wood, someone had told me it tastes different, still had that XXXX taste to me.

The steak was good though, wagyu beef, I got the medium but should have gone rare, nothing beats rare except when a chef does not know how to cook a steak.. Oh well next time!

Anyway back to the hops? any one know? Maybe halleratu but it was very much a floral taste, not like I had tried before (that I can remember anyway)


----------



## TidalPete (23/5/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Finally got around to seeing what all the fuss (steaks) was about at the breakfast creek hotel last night.
> 
> Anyway I noticed they have a Breakfast Creek hotel Premium Lager, just wondering if any other birssy boys have had this? If so I was interested to know what type of hops it was?
> 
> ...



I haven't been to the Brekky for a quite a few years now (used to live at Ferny Hills) & they never had a Premium lager then. The steak used to be huge & excellent in those days & it was standing room only in the bar where the XXXX on the wood & the wharfies have been there since the year dot with plenty of excitement when a few arguments broke out.  I'll be in Brissie on Thursday & will try to find time to slip over to try out the Premium & check out the new decor.


----------

